# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  project web tour du lich viết bằng C# và SQL2000

## Winter Angle

Do có nhiều ngươi PM cho mình quá nên mình xin up lại cái link dowload của project web tour du lich này.Hiện tại mình đang rất bận nên không thể chỉ cho mọi người chi tiết cách cái đặt được,nhưng nếu ai đó biết một chút vế Hosting hay sẻvvethì sẽ config được.Rất mong mọi ngừơi thông cảm và chúc mọi ngừơi thành công. 
Xin lưu ý đây là một project hoàn chỉnh của tôi khi còn học ở trường,nên trong quá trình cài đặt và sử dụng mọi người đừng thắc mắc tại sao lại thiếu một số chức năng vì lúc đó tôi mới học asp.net thôi  
đây là link down load : Links và nhớ bấm vào SKIP AD mới tải dc về
Để chạy được project này thì trước tiên các bạn phải biết dùng webservice và máy đã cài đặt AjaxControlToolkit 2.0 
Ngoài ra project chạy database trên SQL 2000. 

_____________________________

Email : [email protected] hoặc [email protected] 
PM : anhhai680

----------

